

The Evolution of Airbnb's Front End - gadr90
http://www.slideshare.net/spikebrehm/the-evolution-of-airbnbs-frontend

======
AdrianRossouw
The most interesting take-away is that they are moving away from using [1]
Rendr for their isomorphic code, and built something to handle pre-rendering
react components that are injected into their rails app.

[1] [https://github.com/rendrjs/rendr](https://github.com/rendrjs/rendr)

